# Mean Young Chick/Eye Injury



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I received day old chicks in the mail yesterday, so they are two-three days old today. One is a buff laced polish who is mean as can be! She grabs other chicks by the beak with her beak and flings them! I've never heard of such a thing. I put her in with my two week olds and she tried to pick on them too! It didn't affect them though. They're getting along fine. She poked my silver laced polish in the eye and drew blood. I didn't notice until I was checking everyone for pasty butt and she could only open one eye. I got a wet qtip and gently stroked her eye with it to get the dried blood off and she can open it now. I'm going to keep checking to make sure it doesn't dry shut in her sleep again. I also gave her some electrolyte water.

So in writing posting this thread, I have two questions:

1. What is going on with my buff laced polish? Why is she so mean? 

2. Is there anything else I should do for my silver laced polish?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Keep the eye clean and use a few drops of flax seed oil or cod liver oil daily directly in the eye. Generally eyes heal in 3 days. If not better seek the advice of any vet. Eyes are not really different between species so any vet can see this even if they don't do birds.

I don't know what's up with the polish but I couldn't deal with that. As much as I like to give anything a chance... This might be a cull due to extreme temperament issues.

Hope someone else has a better option for you.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

The eye seems to be healing well. I'll do the drops anyway, just to be sure. The polish is acting better now. She just needed an attitude check I guess!


----------

